# People that make hedgehog supplies?!?!



## OhHaiiMeg (Jun 5, 2012)

I just got a new hedgie today, my first since Chloee died. I got everything with him,. but i am wanting to buy some cage accessories for him. i got rid of everything I had for Chloee because i vowed i wasnt going to have another. 
If you make things for hedgie cages, please leave your link down below so i can check out what you have! 
thanks!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your new baby!

This is a link for the sale section of the forum, where people post bedding etc for sale.
viewforum.php?f=62


----------

